# Miami,FL Lucy Sp/Fem 3yrs B&T A1145311



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

LUCY - ID#A1145311

My name is LUCY. 

I am a spayed female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 04, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1145311


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad pic, but Lucy looks more like a sable to me! I have a soft spot in my heart for her......
Hope she finds a great home.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This gorgeous girl needs a big bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Miami,FL Lucy Sp/Fem 3yrs B&T A1145311*

Marjorie was informed that Lucy is HW positive. Lucy has no holds on her and she is due out on 4/10.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Lucy needs help.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We are pulling Lucy, as her time is up!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is Lucy out?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

She and Lucky will be picked up on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic news!


----------

